# Pre-Trek Gary Fisher SuperCaliber value? (Warranty issue)



## got_groove (Oct 1, 2007)

I own a 1992 Pre-Trek Gary Fisher SuperCaliber. I am the original owner and I just love this bike. However, hair-line cracks recently appeard in the head tube. The frame is ruined! I am not an aggressive rider and it has not been abused. I checked with my local Fisher dealer, who took pics and submitted them to Trek for warranty info. They just offered me $500 toward a new bike.

I have seen a few of these pre-Trek Fisher bikes on eBay. Collectors like to see original condition pre-trek bikes and bid them up considerably when they go up for auction. I seem to recall the last time I checked an identical bike on eBay, the value was much more than $500. I'm heartbroken that the bike I have enjoyed so much is non-repairable. I will need a new bike, or at least a "new to me" used bike. 

Does anyone know of a way to value my bike?

Has anyone seen a similar bike on eBay or elsewhere lately?

Should I try to negotiate a proper settlement with Trek? 
(Afterall I would take a new SuperCaliber if they gave it to me, I just don't have the cash now to make up the difference.)

What is a fair settlement?

Thanks!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

did it have a lifetime warranty or something more on the line of 5 yrs originally?
I know for post trek fishers have great warranty service, especially if you've got a good local dealer/rep. 
I'd push for a new frame if it was originally lifetime, but post-buyout company's often don't honor original warranty's at all, so in light of that, $500 isn't a bad offer.


got_groove said:


> I own a 1992 Pre-Trek Gary Fisher SuperCaliber. I am the original owner and I just love this bike. However, hair-line cracks recently appeard in the head tube. The frame is ruined! I am not an aggressive rider and it has not been abused. I checked with my local Fisher dealer, who took pics and submitted them to Trek for warranty info. They just offered me $500 toward a new bike.
> 
> I have seen a few of these pre-Trek Fisher bikes on eBay. Collectors like to see original condition pre-trek bikes and bid them up considerably when they go up for auction. I seem to recall the last time I checked an identical bike on eBay, the value was much more than $500. I'm heartbroken that the bike I have enjoyed so much is non-repairable. I will need a new bike, or at least a "new to me" used bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Theyre probably just offering you $500 for the frame, not your old parts that are on it and what sorta settlement do you expect to be entitled to anyways?! The "lifetime" warranty that all frames used to have were for defects in materials and/or workmanship. They didn't cover wear & tear, crashing or metal fatigue. The Supercaliber used an easton program aluminium tubeset, and had the evolution size steerer tube. Its a miracle that the headtube didn't develop cracks years ago, and the fact yours lasted 15 years is exceptional in itself. They're not obligated to offer you anything for your frame at all. Hell, the fact it was an aluminium frame it might not even have had a lifetime warranty. Most companies back then limited Al frame warranties to 1 to 5 years.


----------



## got_groove (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, this 1992 model year did come with a lifetime warranty. I'm not complaining about their offer for $500 toward a new bike, but money is tight for me at the moment and my old bike was worth more than $500 to me. I have had many years of enjoyment from this machine.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

got_groove said:


> I own a 1992 Pre-Trek Gary Fisher SuperCaliber. I am the original owner and I just love this bike. However, hair-line cracks recently appeard in the head tube. The frame is ruined!


Sounds like an Anlun (Taiwan) built frame. Gary sold his company to them in 1991.

Anlun built frames for Nishiki and Alpinestars too. Those frames were known to crack at the head tube as well. They couldn't seem to get the heat treatment right, and went out of business in 1993 after widespread frame failures. Trek scooped up the pieces in 1994.

$500 doesn't seem like nearly enough, but you're at their mercy.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So just buy a newer frame to put your parts onto. As pointed out, Trek has no need to honour the warranty at all (US law doesn't require the new owners of a company to honour past warranties or support past products of the company being bought out). Be thankful you're even getting $500 for it. Old fishers really don't have the collector value you seem to think they do. The brand was already asian owned by then, and mass producing bikes overseas and there wasn't anything especially spectacular about the supercaliber to begin with, and it was only a $1200 bike back then. More importantly it ws the middle-range of the brand (the fifth model from the bottom of the 12 model range). A Mt tam or a RS-1 I could see being collectible, but not a supercaliber. I owned a supercaliber of that era, along with a CR-7 and a procaliber. Checking ebay for completed auctions of supercalibers and I find this one is the closest to yours (being a 26" format, in 2002 they became 29ers) and it closed at $227.50.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-Gary-Fishe...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eastbxc (Jul 22, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Old fishers really don't have the collector value you seem to think they do.http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-Gary-Fishe...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


i think the frame meet more than just money to him


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm a bit baffled how showing an ebay auction for a 2001 bike has any revelance to got_groove's question, taking into consideration his bike was produced in 1992 (your 1969 Camaro is worth X, because it appears nobody wants a 1994 Camaro based upon ebay auctions  ). 

But, if you are offered $500 for the frame and you can the componants from the bike, I feel you are doing well on the deal. $500 can buy you a sweet frame (I like Fisher's 2008 line). You can find another vintage frame to hang your componants on. 

I understand it is hard to see your old stead go, but look at what else is available...you may find a worthy replacement!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Take the $500 towards a new frame, swap the parts over.

If you're really partial to your 92....take the $500 for the new frame, then sell it for whatever you can get for it...find a replacement 92 SuperCal. With some patience and searching, an exact replacement will surely come along.

I really can't see them having much value. No Fisher has much value IMO except for a select few.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

mojo_matic said:


> I'm a bit baffled how showing an ebay auction for a 2001 bike has any revelance to got_groove's question, taking into consideration his bike was produced in 1992 (your 1969 Camaro is worth X, because it appears nobody wants a 1994 Camaro based upon ebay auctions  ).


Are you reading impaired as well as baffled?

His very first post he says....

"I have seen a few of these pre-Trek Fisher bikes on eBay. Collectors like to see original condition pre-trek bikes and bid them up considerably when they go up for auction. I seem to recall the last time I checked an identical bike on eBay, the value was much more than $500. I'm heartbroken that the bike I have enjoyed so much is non-repairable. I will need a new bike, or at least a "new to me" used bike."

And well, he's delusional if he thinks that pre-trek fishers like his are really collectible to anyone, or that its worth more than $500 today. It could be NOS shape and sitting in a bike store still and it'd be hard to get $500 from any buyer today. A 21 speed fully rigid mountain bike with an aluminium frame and mid-range components of the period. We're not talking about a FatCity BuckShaver here... we're talking about a fisher... sentimental value doesn't translate into actual monetary value.

PS... if you're gonna compare it to a car... a closer comparison would a 1992 Chevy Cavalier and a 2001 cavalier.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

The OP said they're offering $500 toward a new bike. That doesn't sound like $500 in his hand to trot out the door with and he's short on cash to make up the difference. Does Trekfisherkleinbontragerlemond have a $500 frame he could hang most of his parts on?


----------



## eastbxc (Jul 22, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Are you reading impaired as well as baffled?
> And well, he's delusional if he thinks that pre-trek fishers like his are really collectible to anyone, or that its worth more than $500 today. It could be NOS shape and sitting in a bike store still and it'd be hard to get $500 from any buyer today. A 21 speed fully rigid mountain bike with an aluminium frame and mid-range components of the period. We're not talking about a FatCity BuckShaver here... we're talking about a fisher... sentimental value doesn't translate into actual monetary value..


you have to understand where the guy is coming from

1. lost a bike that meant more than money to him
2. he wasnt asking for the price of a new bike he just wanted to know what to do

take it easy


----------



## got_groove (Oct 1, 2007)

Your input and ideas are very much appreciated. I will speak to my LBS again today to see what alternatives I have based on Trek's offer. I will ask if I could apply the $500 credit toward a new frame and then swap out my parts, perhaps with a few choice upgrades. I think that may work for me.

Yes, eastbxc is right, I did just lose a bike that meant more than money to me. I like the idea of selling that proposed new frame and then applying the $$ toward another '92 SuperCal, but realistically that frame is just as likely to be defective, from what I've read above. So, I guess I'm not likely to go that route. I wish I could take the $500 credit Trek is offering and apply it toward the purchase of a new $2000 - $2500 bike. That would be awesome but not practical since I don't have that much cash at the moment. 

Alternatively, do you think Trek would be willing to negotiate in this case? I mean if they offered me $800 - $1000 instead of $500, I would be more willing to consider a new bike instead of just a frame. Then I could look at bikes in the $1200 - $1500 range and come up with the difference. Such a bike, while it may not be the desireable $2300 bike, is just as likely to last me another 15 years or more!

I will be making my decision later today, so feel free to share your thoughts and experiences with me.

Thanks again.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

You are very lucky to have Trek offer you $500 for your old frame. Thank the LBS and Trek, don't haggle! Appreciate the fact that the LBS put effort into making the credit happen. Take advantage of your good fortune and run with it. Don't screw it up. 

Hang your componants on another old frame of your choosing. Doing so on a current production frame wouldn't be very productive. 

Take a look at the new Gary Fisher bikes. You pick up a very nice hardtail for under $1500 (BEFORE chopping off the $500 credit).

Or buy a new frame and offer it for trade. I'm sure someone hear would be willing to swap a decent vintage frame for a new upper end frame from Trek (Gary Fisher, Lemond, Klein).


----------

